# Still Bored



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Guys


Still waiting for Spring, so i'm having some fun playing around. Topwaters, monster bullfrogs, loons and small bass baits. Hope you like them.

Thanks
Etch


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Man, you have been busy...those all look interesting, especially the last ones...how do those track? Do the blades keep them from listing? Looks like you'll have a noisy spring when those hit the water!!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Rob you are off the hook!!!!!!!!!!! Man can you crank them out!

Your frog was a big hit at the seminar. To see one in person is something else! 
Very very neat ideas on the lures!


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Etch - what a great line up, where do you get the time? From the 'conventional' lures, to the bloody ducks with paddles, they are masterpieces. I would love to see those frogs in action too. pete


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

thanxs guys, your kind words keep me motivated, fug, bottom guy is awesome, sits right every time, comes in true no probs at all, pslashing and throwing water everywhere, tigger and haz, there is no cure for this addiction lol, you just have to build lol, and still keep the wife and kids happy, lol, balancing a tightrope sometimes,lmao, thanxs again for the kind words, andhave a few more suprises on the drying rack now 

Etch


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Etch, when my son saw the frog Vince brought to the seminar, he was DROOLING. (along with everyone else!) 

I showed him the loons last night and he likes them too. 

We should have hung one in the 55 inch musky mount by buddy Walt brought to the booth. Would have looked GREAT!


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

The frogs and loons are just amazing!!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Etch,

You are the Frog and Loon master.....nice batch.

Rod


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Awesome Lures!!! have some fun with those buzzers!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

WOW! Just amazing, very nice work.


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

thanxs again guys, your words do mean alot to me, and Big Daddy, you need to hang one of the frogs above in the mouth of that monster, these little bullfrogs are almost 11 inches of frog nastiness

Etch


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree with Tigger, these are off the hook, Rob.

You're baits were a big hit at the seminar thing, but the frog just stopped everyone in their tracks. It seems like no matter what color you paint them they look great...the sign of a true classic of a bait!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Insert frog... 

OGF member Prez (Walt)'s son Joey caught that 55 incher two years ago at St. Clair. It's a replica and was a big hit at the show.

Sort of makes the 17 1/2 inch crappie, the 29" walleye and the 31" steelhead look like minnows!


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

vc1111 said:


> I agree with Tigger, these are off the hook, Rob.
> 
> You're baits were a big hit at the seminar thing, but the frog just stopped everyone in their tracks. It seems like no matter what color you paint them they look great...the sign of a true classic of a bait!


thanxs vince, means alot coming from a master painter/plug maker like you, working on a new style frog, (fingers crossed lol) we will see how it goes  

Etch


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

Big Daddy said:


> Insert frog...
> 
> OGF member Prez (Walt)'s son Joey caught that 55 incher two years ago at St. Clair. It's a replica and was a big hit at the show.
> 
> Sort of makes the 17 1/2 inch crappie, the 29" walleye and the 31" steelhead look like minnows!



awesome mount display there big daddy, even an 11 inch bullfrog, would look tiny in those jaws lol

Etch


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

I actually saw a big Musky eat a frog once. It was a huge bullfrog that jumped from the bank when our boat spooked it. We were on the Taquamenon River that is really narrow with lots of s turns and lots of wood. We rounded a tight turn and the big frog jumped from a log and hit the water with splash that sounded like a two pound bass. It took about two kicks and all of a sudden disappeared in a huge boil that sounded like a Lab going for a ball. My fishing partner and I both saw it at the same time and I think both of our baits hit the water at the same time right where the frog went down, but the fish and the frog were gone.....everytime I pass that spot I think about that and fish the area hard, but have not seen the fish since....maybe your frog would be the answer Etch??? lol

Rod


----------

